# VM TiVo Availability



## Hew (Apr 18, 2004)

Recently read through VM's last quarterly report and it said that there are about 65,000 customers who signed up on the waiting list to get a VM Tivo. I'm wondering how far into that 65,000 they've gone, or how long it would take to receive after placing the order. 

How long did you guys have to wait for your VM TiVo?


----------



## bobg (Nov 12, 2000)

Ordered 23rd May installed 25th May - so no backlog for existing customers


----------



## dannylau (Jun 20, 2011)

Ordered on 12th April installed on 26th April


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

If you live in an area with installers and TiVo readily available then it could be 24 hours - but if you live in an area with a shortage of TiVo and/or installers then it could be weeks/months.

It is down to where you live.

I was given a date about 3 days ahead - but had to go later due to my availability.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

There have been a few complaints on the VM forum about installs being ~4 weeks away.

It does seem to be very region specific as OzSat says.


----------

